# Foot issue ?



## apolloaer (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey guys!

So I got a new budgie today to keep my other budgie company. The pet shop employee told me it's a hand fed 2 month old baby.
Anyway so I took it home and then I noticed that it's right foot doesn't have a good grip or something and also sometimes bites it's nails.
Here are some photos maybe they help.


























































Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

No real ideas, but it is easy to see that the toes one one leg spread out, they do not grip. Maybe a vet or a breeder would know about this problem
In the future, when you buy a bird from a store, take more time and check them out as best you can. I would just provide this bird with a good home, he needs one. Looks like a young, overall healthy bird that just as a foot problem. Help him out..


----------

